# Embedding Student Centred Learning in the University Sector



## Camille

salut à vous

J'espere que vous pourrez m'aider, je dois traduire de l'anglais vers le français un projet de Genie Civil. Je pense que j'aurai l'occasion de vous solliciter plusieurs fois.

Pour l'instant je ne comprend pas cette phrase : 

Embedding Student Centred Learning in the University Sector

Je sais que ça n'a pas de rapport avec le Genie Civil mais si vous pouviez m'aider 

Merci par avance


----------



## Agnès E.

Encore des gens qui ont trop lu Rogers...

Je propose :

"intégrant l'apprentissage centré sur l'élève dans le secteur universitaire"    ???

Ceci te parle-t-il ?
Y'en a qui adoreraient coller l'apprenant quelque part là-dedans, mais on va rester sobre.


----------



## Benjy

si ça peut te consoler un peu moi je la trouve imbuvable ta phrase.. la traduction de agnès me semble plus claire que l'original en anglais


----------



## Camille

Salut Agnes

en fait c'est juste le titre du projet et il y en a 50 pages  

Merci d'essayer


----------



## Benjy

Camille said:
			
		

> Salut Agnes
> 
> en fait c'est juste le titre du projet et il y en a 50 pages
> 
> Merci d'essayer



oh. if its a title shouldn't that read: intégrer l'apprentissage centré sur l'élève dans le secteur universitaire?


----------



## Agnès E.

Absolument, Benjy. Ou "intégration de...", ça fait encore plus universitaire, ouaip !

Courage, Camille, les amis du forum sont là...


----------



## Camille

merci beaucoup  

je sens que vous allez avoir du boulot


----------



## Camille

re  

y a du nouveau : j'ai une phrase avec Student-centred learning avec un tiret est-ce que ça ne change pas le sens de la phrase ? 

Je vous donne la phrase en entier : the student-centred learning in Construction Education initiative is a project funded ...


----------



## Agnès E.

Non, Camille, cela ne fait que renforcer notre première interprétation.


----------



## Aupick

Petite question : est-ce qu'on peut dire 'élève' s'il s'agit du 'secteur universitaire' ? Ne dirait-on pas plutôt 'étudiant' ? J'ai du mal quelquefois avec cette distinction, en anglais comme en français, surtout puisqu'aux États-Unis (et de plus en plus en G.-B.)on utilise 'student' pour tous les niveaux.


----------



## Camille

on dit etudiant pour le domaine universitaire mais je pense que l'on dit élève pour une personne qui suit un cours peut importe son niveau d'étude.

Enfin je crois tu devrais attendre confirmation


----------



## Agnès E.

Élève à la Sorbonne, j'y suis étudiante en sémantique diachronique.

Par exemple. Un élève n'a pas d'âge, c'est celui qui apprend ; étudiant est un statut.


----------



## Aupick

Ah, je comprends, je comprends !  Je suis donc toujours élève (du WR forum, source d'apprentissage centré sur l'élève) 15 ans après avoir quitté le lycée. Et je me régale!


----------



## Kelly B

Est-ce que je comprends bien: un étudiant pourrait faire n'importe quoi lorsqu'il est a l'université, mais un éleve s'y exerce?


----------



## Camille

Dsl de vous pertuber mais est-ce que l'on peut revenir a mon probleme  

The Student-centred learning in Construction Education 

Merci dsl c'est que je patoge totalement


----------



## Benjy

Camille said:
			
		

> Dsl de vous pertuber mais est-ce que l'on peut revenir a mon probleme
> 
> The Student-centred learning in Construction Education
> 
> Merci dsl c'est que je patoge totalement



l'apprentissage centré sur élève en matière de construction?


----------



## Kelly B

Ooops! Pardon.... on se retourne vers la génie civile....

l'apprentissage centré sur l'élève dans la formation en construction des batiments?

(an attempt -- my English is notably better... Patoge, c'est quoi? Veuillez me permettre encore de divaguer, seulement apres avoir tenté a écrire quelque chose d'utile)


----------



## Benjy

patauger there is the same thing as je nage = to be totally lost/confused/not undestand.

i actually have no idea what the verb means properly :s


----------



## Agnès E.

Patauger = ne rien comprendre, être perdu (to flounder??)

L'enseignement du Bâtiment centré sur l'élève ??? 
(cf. école du Bâtiment, secteur du bâtiment & génie civil, etc.)

PS : si je puis me permettre un minuscule conseil... dans ce genre de pompeux charabia jargonesque, le truc c'est de traduire les mots dans l'ordre du français, en ne prenant que leur sens premier, puis de voir si ça donne quelque chose de cohérent en français. En général, ça marche. Enfin, souvent. Parfois...


----------



## superromu

patauger dans la pataugeoire est ce que ça t'éclaircie ?
on peut comparer pataugeoire à pédiluve 
et patauger à piétiner, barboter, 

cf atilf pour tous les sens du mot !

note: je ne comprend rien aux phrases françaises données ! donc je ne peux pas aider !


----------



## Camille

Hello,

C'est de l'argot et cela signigit que je ne m'en sors pas (I don't bail myself out), je n'y arrive pas. 

Sry but my English is very bad and I couldn't take the risk to explain in your language. 

And what do you think to this : 
L'apprentissage developpé pour l'étudiant dans le domaine de la construction 
je rappele que c'est un projet de lecturer donc ça me parait pausible 

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Sev

Benjy said:
			
		

> patauger there is the same thing as je nage = to be totally lost/confused/not undestand.
> i actually have no idea what the verb means properly :s


Merci TLF   


> A. Piétiner; marcher péniblement, avec difficulté
> 1. dans un endroit bourbeux, sur un sol détrempé par la pluie, la neige ou dans ce qui détrempe le sol.
> 2. dans un liquide généralement malpropre ou insolite ou encore dans une matière plus ou moins molle​
> B1. [Notamment en parlant des enfants] Remuer, barboter dans l'eau en essayant d'y nager.
> 2. Marcher dehors par temps de pluie ou de neige
> 
> C. Au fig., fam. [P. allus. à la difficulté, à la peine, voire à la crainte que l'on éprouve en se frayant un chemin dans un endroit peu sûr, bourbeux, malsain] Ne pas parvenir à se tirer d'un mauvais pas, à se sortir d'une difficulté, à résoudre un problème, à exprimer clairement sa pensée.


----------



## Kelly B

It is true that education-speak-jargon is thick and tends to be meaningless anyway.

'Student-centered" signifie que la methodologie de formation (pedagogie) se centre, et devrait correspondre a, la meillure methode qui convient a chaque eleve: celui qui apprend mieux avec les mains ait des activites manuelles, celle-la qui apprend mieux d'une facon visuelle ait des graphes, blah blah. C'est en contrast avec la maniere traditionelle, ou le prof fait sa GNAGNAGNA dans une salle enorme.

Comment ca se dit, donc, chez vous?


----------



## Agnès E.

Centré sur l'élève 
Lecture (Eng.) = cours magistral ou conférence, c'est un faux-ami !


----------



## Gil

Benjy said:
			
		

> oh. if its a title shouldn't that read: intégrer l'apprentissage centré sur l'élève dans le secteur universitaire?



Que dirais-tu de:
"Intégrer l'apprentissage personnalisé à l'université"

l'idée étant d'économiser de l'encre en donnant une vague idée qui se précisera sur 50 pages.


----------



## Benjy

tu sais déjà ce que je pense de tes traductions à la c.. 
non en effet j'aime bien personnalisé à l'université.. ça fait beaucoup moins lourd et elle est nettement superieur à la version anglaise :s


----------



## Agnès E.

Voilà ce que l'on entend en France par enseignement personnalisé à l'université :

http://french.people.com.cn/french/200210/24/fra20021024_57803.html

Et voilà ce qu'est un enseignement centré sur l'élève :

http://netia59.ac-lille.fr/dkcb/0592043A/projet.htm

Je pense que, selon la suite de son texte, notre (pauvre) Camille pourra choisir quel est le meilleur terme...

Edit : Malheureusement, il s'agit ici d'une terminologie en vigueur dans le milieu concerné. Ah, si seulement nos choix personnels pouvaient jouer un rôle, hein, Gil et Benjy !


----------



## Benjy

c'est marrant.. j'ai regardé les deux sites web, et j'ai vu la même chose!
que du blablabla 

non mais en fin ça soule tout ce jargon :/ alors selon ce que camille a dit déjà sur le projet il faudrait plutot pencher pour l'enseignement centré sur l'évève?


----------



## Gil

Agnes E. said:
			
		

> Voilà ce que l'on entend en France par enseignement personnalisé à l'université :
> 
> http://french.people.com.cn/french/200210/24/fra20021024_57803.html
> 
> Et voilà ce qu'est un enseignement centré sur l'élève :
> 
> http://netia59.ac-lille.fr/dkcb/0592043A/projet.htm
> 
> Je pense que, selon la suite de son texte, notre (pauvre) Camille pourra choisir quel est le meilleur terme...
> 
> Edit : Malheureusement, il s'agit ici d'une terminologie en vigueur dans le milieu concerné. Ah, si seulement nos choix personnels pouvaient jouer un rôle, hein, Gil et Benjy !



Ce que l'on entend en France...à Beijing.   Le colonialisme hexagonal s'attaque au céleste empire...  Non, mais.....


----------



## Camille

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide 

J'aime bien l'idée de Gil "Intégrer l'apprentissage personnalisé à l'université"
je pense que c'est le mieux et ... le moins lourd 

Au revoir et bonne journée


----------

